# Teenager new to sharm



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Im moving to Sharm in October with my 15 year old son. Are there any other teenagers living over there? Are there any clubs etc where he can go to meet others or engage in some kind of leisure activity? He loves football and PS3.
He is a little worried at the moment that there will be noone else his age.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't live there yet but I am looking to open a gym in Sharm with meeting place I heard it will be a good idea


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Julie67 said:


> Im moving to Sharm in October with my 15 year old son. Are there any other teenagers living over there? Are there any clubs etc where he can go to meet others or engage in some kind of leisure activity? He loves football and PS3.
> He is a little worried at the moment that there will be noone else his age.


There is a school here that caters for this age group, so there are some teenagers in Sharm, although admittedly I have no idea where they "hang out". I'm sure once he starts school he'll make friends there and soon get to know his way around.


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Sam said:


> There is a school here that caters for this age group, so there are some teenagers in Sharm, although admittedly I have no idea where they "hang out". I'm sure once he starts school he'll make friends there and soon get to know his way around.



Thanks but he wont be going to school as I am home educating him for his GCSEs in the UK. Hopefully there will be some sporting clubs or something similar out there. Will hopefully find out more when we arrive.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Julie67 said:


> Thanks but he wont be going to school as I am home educating him for his GCSEs in the UK. Hopefully there will be some sporting clubs or something similar out there. Will hopefully find out more when we arrive.


I will try and get one organised when I am out there anything that generates revenue

I  the smell of money


----------



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this up as was wondering if anything has started for youngsters since returning to schools in September.


----------

